# South African Boerboel Litter 2



## travis duet (Jul 15, 2010)

*Kingsden's Zuffa X Kingsden's Nova*

Zuffa is a 150 lbs super athletic male. X-ray's good OFA pending. Nova is a strong guardian, 135 lbs, x-ray good OFA pending. The litter will be registered AKC and USBA. Bred for balanced temperaments and guardian traits. Big bone and athletic. Due date January 1st 2011.​ 
For more information visit http://www.k-9companions.com/breedingprogram.htm​ 
Kingsden's breeding program since 1979. Boerboel breeding program since 2000.​


----------

